# Gas cans



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

This time of year I usually fill a number of 5 gal cans in anticipation of possible bad weather. After getting home i noticed a couple were leaking. They were plastic cans with those awful safety spouts. I think i picked these up at Wal Mart a few years ago. I noticed the leakage was on the top of the handle. The can was made of two pieces of molded plastic, that was then "welded" all the way around. This seam had failed for about six inches.

It made me loose faith in plastic gas cans, so I did some looking and orderd a couple of the Nato spec cans and spout. I have a couple of the old (50 year old) GI cans and don't care for them the way gas tends to gulp when trying to pour out. The new ones are supposed to be vented so this does not happen and can empty rapidly. I have a few of the Justrite type II cans , and while i can see and appreciate how much safer they are, they simply do not empty very fast. If the NATO cans work to my satisfaction I will probably get rid of the remaining plastic cans and go all metal I have noticed some plastic cans really bulging or swelling in very hot weather out in my shed. At this point, I am not concerned about the cost of a can, but the quality and safety.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The only New gas can I like Are No-Spill. They aren’t perfect but I prefer them over anything else I’ve tried.

Depending on the state you can buy ez-pour gas can spouts and simply add a button vent for Fast pouring. I live in New Jersey which they do not sell to. My buddy just bought a cabin in NY state and bounces back and forth a bunch. So atleast I have a work around. 

Do you have Non-ethanol fuel by you?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I live in E. Texas, the green part. There is a little country store about 20 miles from here that sells non ethanol fuel, 93 octane. Most of my small Stihl tools require 92 or higher octane so that fits the bill. I generally stock up about this time of year as it is the time we are most likely to get bad weather and power outages. If I do not use the fuel in my generator it will be run through my big riding mower during our rather long mowing season.

I do have a couple of the No Spill cans, and a small one for the little 2 cycle equipment and it's good, not perfect as i find i can overflow one of those small equipment tanks easily. 

My concern is heat, we have had summers with temps 115-118, and it probably gets hotter than that in my shed, even though it is well ventilated. I am concerned about the safety and durability of plastics after being subjected to that kind of heat.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

as far as cans I like these
Justrite Safety Gas Can — 5-Gallon, Model# 7250130 
Item# 430710
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200447900_200447900

and these
Justrite Safety Gas Can — 2-Gallon, Model# 7220120 
Item# 430711
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200447901_200447901

and the small can
Justrite Safety Gas Can — 1-Gallon, Model# 7210120 
Item# 430712
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200447902_200447902

hard to find good plastic gas cans these days!!

make sure to use stabile in the gas!!
metal cans can rust with ethanol or just water vapor!!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I have several of the older Juerite cans, without the ability to control outlet valve. They are a little hard to hold open when fueling, plus take up a lot of space. Looking at the NATO cans, specifically those made by Wavarine and Valpro, which are made of heavier gauge steel than a lot of the generic cans, I decided to give them a try. One point, they are DOT certified for the safe transport of fuel. The Justrite .you showed and mine are not. Justrite does make one that is DOT certified but very pricy, so much that I think I will pass. The difference is a roll bar cage that protects the spout and valve.
https://www.justrite.com/safety-can...-metal-hose-flame-arrester-roll-bars-red.html


The NATO cans have a rectangular footprint which should allow me to store more cans in the same space, and they can be stacked.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> I have several of the older Juerite cans, without the ability to control outlet valve. They are a little hard to hold open when fueling, plus take up a lot of space. Looking at the NATO cans, specifically those made by Wavarine and Valpro, which are made of heavier gauge steel than a lot of the generic cans, I decided to give them a try. One point, they are DOT certified for the safe transport of fuel. The Justrite .you showed and mine are not. Justrite does make one that is DOT certified but very pricy, so much that I think I will pass. The difference is a roll bar cage that protects the spout and valve.
> https://www.justrite.com/safety-can...-metal-hose-flame-arrester-roll-bars-red.html
> 
> 
> The NATO cans have a rectangular footprint which should allow me to store more cans in the same space, and they can be stacked.


Holy cow, 350 bucks for a 5 gallon gas can. lol. 

Those nato cans look like like they will work well for you. Drop back with a review after you have a chance to handle them. 

I am always looking for a better way to store and manage gasoline.


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

I use 2 of these Eagle cans for my bulk storage, the attachable funnel makes it very easy to fill my generator.
https://eagle-mfg.com/product/type-i-safety-can-5-gal-red-with-f-15-funnel-.aspx

And one of these to fill other equipment (mower, snow blower)
https://www.lowes.com/pd/SureCan-2-2-Gallon-Plastic-Gas-Can/1000033475


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I like my 5-gallon Eagle metal gas can. It's sealed very well, even with it sitting in the hot car in the summer, there's very little smell My biggest complaint is that I don't do a good job of estimating how much is left in it. You can't see through the side, of course, and the weight of the can kind throws me off when I slosh it around to guess how full it is. It usually has more left in it than I think, when I re-fill it. 

I have a 1.25 gallon plastic No-Spill can that I got with some equipment, it's nice. The pushbutton valve is easy to use, and it lets you get the spout into the tank opening of small equipment, before starting the flow. The Eagle is similar, in that it doesn't flow until you squeeze the handle, but it's a lot bigger and bulkier, of course, making it tougher with small machinery.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I just received 4 of the 5 gal NATO cans. I find that I can store 6 of these in a cabinet that will only hold 4 of the No Spill cans, so win win in the storage reguard. Foot print is narrower and shorter, can is taller which helps.


I just went out and did some checking. I can easily fit 7 of the NATO cans in the same shelf space as 4 of the No Spill cans.


----------

